# 18 round Mec-Gar mag with Shapeways spacer



## Turtle63 (Dec 1, 2016)

I purchased a couple Mec-Gar P226 18 round mags a few months ago. I love having the extra rounds at the range but my grip on the gun wasn't very comfortable. A guy on YouTube mentioned a spacer available on Shapeways. I found it and ordered one. It fits very nice and feels great too. The color is a little darker but I don't care. Here are a few pics.
[iurl="http://www.handgunforum.net/attachment.php?attachmentid=5394&d=1480812172"]







[/iurl] [iurl="http://www.handgunforum.net/attachment.php?attachmentid=5402&d=1480812173"]







[/iurl]


----------

